# Wer fährt (CC-)Rennen mit Fully?



## Col. Kurtz (5. Januar 2005)

...würd mich wundern wenns das nicht schon gab; hab aber grad nix gefunden...

also: wer fährt rennen mit fully? mit welchem? und wie "gut"/zufrieden seid ihr damit? 
vor allem cc würd mich interessieren...


für mich persönlich gibts nix anderes mehr!


ach ja: geflame von hardtail-spezln will ich NICHT hören!!


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2005)

Weltmeister Meirhaege (Belgien) hat so einiges an wichtigen rennen auf seinem epic gefahren und gewonnen. 

edit: ich meine den EHEMALIGEN weltmeister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

also ich fahr mit dem fully cc. man ist vielleicht nicht so schnell von 0 auf 100, hat dafür aber andere entscheidenen vorteile. gerade bei cc sind die strecken bergauf sowie bergab sher extrem. 
so hat man schonmal den vorteil bergab schneller fahren zu können, da man sich nicht so sehr auf die schläge konzentrieren muss
und bergauf (wenn trail, oder matsch) hat man auch einen vorteil, da man mit einem fully mehr bodenkontakt hat. 
der vorteil bergab ist sehr erheblich, da man dadurch, dass man sich nicht so sehr auf die schläge etc. achten muss, sich besser erholen kann. 

gruß

babu


----------



## Wave (6. Januar 2005)

meinste damit, dass man mitm Fully schneller ist als mitm Hardtail??! (also ich meine jetzt gleicher Fahrer/gleiche Strecke)


----------



## Delgado (6. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Weltmeister Meirhaege (Belgien) hat so einiges an wichtigen rennen auf seinem epic gefahren und gewonnen.
> 
> edit: ich meine den EHEMALIGEN weltmeister.



gedoped?


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> meinste damit, dass man mitm Fully schneller ist als mitm Hardtail??! (also ich meine jetzt gleicher Fahrer/gleiche Strecke)




nicht unbedingt; bei einer strecke, die nur über waldwege führt, is nen harstail natürlich die erste wahl, aber bei einem richtigen anspruchsvollen cc-rennen mit schwierigen abfahrten und steilen trailanstiegen, da biste mit nem fully besser bedient........denke ich


----------



## Beach90 (6. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> gedoped?



...und wie    

Phillip Meirhaege war der erst mountainbiker der mit einem fully einen weltmeister titel holte ...!


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> gedoped?


das beik?


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

@mecky

auf deinen bildern sieht es so aus, als würdest du direkt für das fuji-team fahren, ist da was drann?


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> nicht unbedingt; bei einer strecke, die nur über waldwege führt, is nen harstail natürlich die erste wahl, aber bei einem richtigen anspruchsvollen cc-rennen _mit schwierigen abfahrten und steilen trailanstiegen, da biste mit nem fully besser bedient_........denke ich


bis dahin hat die argumentation noch hingehauen. 

aber ein fully ist bei steilen anstiegen nicht von vorteil und auch nicht unbedingt bei schwierigen abfahrten (wobei sich da vorher die frage stellt, was "schwierig" ist), 
sondern bei ruppigen gelände bzw. da wo traktion eine limitierende größe ist. 

und unter der voraussetzung, dass das mehrgewicht das ganze nicht wieder aufwiegt.


----------



## Wave (6. Januar 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> nicht unbedingt; bei einer strecke, die nur über waldwege führt, is nen harstail natürlich die erste wahl, aber bei einem richtigen anspruchsvollen cc-rennen mit schwierigen abfahrten und steilen trailanstiegen, da biste mit nem fully besser bedient........denke ich



denke ich nicht....also wenn ein Fully schon schneller ist, dann sicher nur auf 2% der strecken....von allen strecken die ich kenne würde ich nur in Houffalize mit einem fully an den start gehen. in Deutschland gibt es meiner meinung nach keine strecke auf der ein Fully die bessere Wahl wäre. 


zu Meierhaghes Epic und co:  es lässt sich sicher drüber streiten ob er zum zeitpunkt seines WM Sieges auch schon gedopt war. am Bike liegt es mit sicherheit nicht. Siehe Paulissen und Sauer die auf ihren Scalpels auch so eine Weltcupsiege eingefahren haben. 


ich glaube grade bei diesen "mega"-Rädern (sprich Specialized Epic, Cannondale Scalpel ode Scott Genius) ist die Spanne gegenüber dem Hardtail fast nicht mehr vorhanden. außer beim gewicht. aber ich glaube bei der wahl zwischen Otto-Normal-fully und otto-normal-hardtail im Rennen is die Wahl zum Hardtail doch die bessere.

Joa...haste richtig erkannt. Fahre für das Fuji-Team!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. Januar 2005)

meiner meinung nach hängt das ganze maßgeblich vom persönlichen fahrstil ab. wenn dann die strecke passt(und es gibt durchaus einschlägige fullystrecken) und man sein fahrwerk richtig einsetzt/einsetzen kann, kann man enorm zeit gutmachen...
es gibt natürlich auch strecken wo auch ich als fullyfann lieber n hardtail hätte. aber dann ist da noch das mit dem budget...

&@mecki: kein mensch fährt otto-normal-räder...(und wenn du genug kohle hast kannst du dir auch die team-bikes besorgen...was ich für geldverschwendung halte weil die performanceverbesserung die du da hast nur noch im professionellen bereich irgendwie relevant ist...)

und nochmal: mich interessieren die ERFAHRUNGEN der fullyfahrer und nicht die MEINUNGEN der hardtailfahrer.


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ... 1. am Bike liegt es mit sicherheit nicht.
> 2. ich glaube grade bei diesen "mega"-Rädern ist die Spanne gegenüber dem Hardtail fast nicht mehr vorhanden. außer beim gewicht.


1. im dem sinne, dass das beik ein vorteil oder ein nachteil wäre? 
2. und welche "spanne" meinst du?


----------



## Wave (6. Januar 2005)

zu 1.: ich meine das ein Fully ab einem gewissen Niveau (wie schon gesagt Epic, Scalpel, Genius) bis auf das gewicht kein nachteil mehr ist

zu 2.: zum Beispiel beim Epic, dass es nur dann hinten federt wenns auch nötig ist. dass es z.B. beim Wiegetritt starr bleibt


----------



## Babu (6. Januar 2005)

@mecky

in welcher altersgruppe fährst du denn und was für eine lizenz hast du?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich fahre Meine CC-Rennen mit nem Hartschwanz. Die meisten Kurse erfordern doch dauerndes beschleunigen. Da ist ein HT einfach besser. Ich hab im letzten Jahr mein Element TSC im Rennen eingesetzt, weil in Norderstedt der Kurs extrem holprig ist. Aber die Federung hat mich an den Anstiegen schon gestört.   Das Teil wiegt nur 11 Kg, also am Gewicht liegts kaum. ich denke ich war genauso schnell wie mit dem HT und dass auf einem Kurs den ich als optimal für Fullys eingeschätzt hätte. Auf einem Marathon bekommt mich aber keiner mehr auf ein HT. Für 90 Minuten kann ich die Schläge schon wegstecken, aber nicht für 7 Stunden!

gruß
Robert

P.S.: Bin schon bei den echt alten Säcken unterwegs  
P.S.: Houffalize ging in den 90ern auch ohne Fully, ich finde die Strecke nicht sooo Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## checky (11. Januar 2005)

Für mich gibts im Rennen nur noch Fully, die Vorteile überwiegen einfach.
Ich bin auch fest davon überzeuigt, dass man Fullys im Profibereich immer mehr sehen wird. Vergleicht mal vor 2 Jahren & letzte Saison, etwas muß ja dran sein.
Komfort & sicherheit Bergab & jede Menge Traktion Bergauf das dann noch gepaart mit einem Gewicht von unter 9,6Kg & einem antriebsneutralen, sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machenden 4-Gelenk Hinterbau & fertig ist das (für mich) ideale XC Fully was dann ungefähr so aussieht:






Die Strecke in Houffalize hat sich (mehrfach) geändert & ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Fully sehrwohl schneller zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (11. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit Fully in den meisten Fällen schneller ist als mit einem Hardtail. Der Grund ist vor allem die Mehrarbeit der Stütz- und Haltemuskulatur beim Hardtail. Diese Mehrenergie macht sehr viel wett, auch wenn das Fully schwerer ist. Schöne umfangreiche und wissenschaftlich fundierte Berichte gibt und gab es dazu unter anderem von der Sportfachhochschule Köln!
Dazu kommt die Psyche, dass man auf schweren Passagen oder bergab mit dem Fully einfach schneller ist! 
Es mag sein, dass der ein oder andere meint mit dem Hardtail sei man schneller (Psyche), aber reeller und auch wissenschaftlicher Fakt ist, dass das so nicht stimmt!
Meine eigenen Erfahrungen spiegeln dies wieder! Dazu kommt, umso ruppiger und schwieriger die Piste und die Trailsektionen umso schneller ist der Unterschied noch größer.
Klar: auch ich weiß dass ein Hardtail bei gleicher Ausstattung etwa 500 bis 1000g weniger wiegt, aber dies stört mich nicht, da die Vorteile durch die langsamere Ermüdung der Muskulatur deutlich mehr bringen!

MFG

Wast


----------



## geibrasch (11. Januar 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> so hat man schonmal den vorteil bergab schneller fahren zu können, da man sich nicht so sehr auf die schläge konzentrieren muss [..]
> der vorteil bergab ist sehr erheblich, da man dadurch, dass man sich nicht so sehr auf die schläge etc. achten muss, sich besser erholen kann.



Da muss ich aber protestieren, das ist "Fully-Missbrauch"     - Die Dinger sind doch nicht dazu da, um wie ein nasser Sack durch jedes Loch zu holpern, dann kannste mir auch nicht mehr erzählen dass du schneller bist!

Ich fuhr auch Fully-Rennen, aber aus der Not raus dass ich damals noch keine 2 Räder parallel aufgebaut hatte, die Teile vom Hardtail schmückten mein Votec. -- 

Vom Gefühl her war es nicht schlecht, aber einen wirklich deutlichen Mehr-Gewinn habe ich auch nicht verspürt damit!! - 

Ich würd aber gern mal ein "modernes" XC-Fully fahren in nem Rennen, just for the taste of it  


Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2005)

Ich hab zwar auch keine Lust die Diskussion wieder neu an zu heizen. Aber ich will nur mal was von euch wissen!
Wer, der Fully und Hardtail fährt kann bezeugen, dass er im Training ausdauernder mit dem Fully, sprich längere Strecken, fahren kann, als mit dem Hardtail.

In dem Sinne...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hugo (11. Januar 2005)

ausserdem würd ich gern ma wissen(und das is voll ernst gemeint, würd mich wirklich interessiern) wie bei den cc-rennen und marathons rund um den globus im schnitt hardtails, eingelenker und viergelenker im vergleich zu einander abschneiden.

die beiden olympiasieger 2004 sind hardtails gefahrn, mairhaege bei seiner wm fully...aber wie siehts im schnitt aus?


----------



## checky (12. Januar 2005)

Ist tatsächlich eine interessante Frage, wobei der Profibereich nicht geachtet werden dürfte, weil es dann in keinster Weise repräsentativ wäre (Sponsoring).

Dort aber wo die Sportler freie Wahl auf das Gefährt haben (Hobbyklasse) würde es Sinn machen & dann kommt das nächste Prob: wer kauft sich ein Bike von dem er glaubt es geht richtig nach vorne ... bzw. wer stellt diesen Aspekt hinter Marke, Kultfaktor, Bekanntheitsgrad, Preis/Leistung etc... blah. Sicherlich nur gaaaanz wenige. (so geht für mich z.B. Preis/Leistung vor allem anderen genannten & wenns dann nur einen Eingelenker geben würde, dann würde ich sogar eher zum Hardtail greifen)
Sicherlich könnte man eine Auswertung darüber machen welches System am häufigsten Treppchenplätze erreicht hat, aber diese Auswertung würde leider nichts über die Effizienz des Systems aussagen.

Ich fahre Fully ohne es objektiv begründen zu können, ich bin eben nur davon überzeugt, dass es schneller ist & weil es komfortabler ist & auf wurzeligen Anstiegen definitiv mehr Traktion bringt (weil es sich so anfühlt).
Wir haben auch schon Überlegungen angestellt wie man das wirklich objektiv austesten könnte, folgendes kam heraus (rein auf XC bezogen, nicht auf Marathon weil das hier eh nur Forstautobahnen sind):
Man suche sich eine kleine knackige Runde die MTB typisches Profil besitzt & vom Boden her auch sehr abwechslungsreich ist. Mann ballert diese Runde unter Zeitnahme einmal mit *seinem* Fully & nach einer Erholung dann nochmal mit *seinem* Hardtail. Das ganze müsste man an verschiedenen Tagen unter verschiedenen Witterungsbedingungen widerholen & dabei ein exaktes 50/50 Verhältniss schaffen mit welchen Bike die erste Runde gefahren wird (wegen der Erschöpfung).
Wenn man diese Prozedur dann sagen wir mal 30 X durchgeführt hat & dann die Zeiten vergleicht wird sich herausstellen ob eines der Bikes tatsächlich schneller ist.
Problem ist hier natürlich, dass die Strecke möglichst universal auszusuchen ist & genau da ist wieder das Problem. Ist die Beschaffenheit sehr uneben & verwurzelt hat das Fully sicher die Nase vorn, umgekehrt bei recht ebener Bodenbeschaffenheit. Es gilt also einen ziemlich gleichwertigen Mix aus allem zu finden oder immer wieder verschiedene Runden zu nehmen (was sicherlich das objektivste Ergebniss zutage bringen würde).
Extremst aufwendig .....

Sorry, völlig OT


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Januar 2005)

"Problem ist hier natürlich, dass die Strecke möglichst universal auszusuchen ist & genau da ist wieder das Problem. Ist die Beschaffenheit sehr uneben & verwurzelt hat das Fully sicher die Nase vorn, umgekehrt bei recht ebener Bodenbeschaffenheit."

...und das weißt du und stellst dich darauf ein, was die messung verfälscht. also müsste man das zumindest noch komplizierter machen und zb so ne leistungsmessende kurbel einbauen; also data-recording.


OT:...abgesehen davon find ichs immer super wenn ich als einziger fully-fahrer in den top 10 meins(->veralteter eingelenker)auch noch regelmäßig aufs podium stelle!*sichinsfäustchenlach*


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Januar 2005)

Wast schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit Fully in den meisten Fällen schneller ist als mit einem Hardtail. Der Grund ist vor allem die Mehrarbeit der Stütz- und Haltemuskulatur beim Hardtail. Diese Mehrenergie macht sehr viel wett, auch wenn das Fully schwerer ist. Schöne umfangreiche und wissenschaftlich fundierte Berichte gibt und gab es dazu unter anderem von der Sportfachhochschule Köln!
> Dazu kommt die Psyche, dass man auf schweren Passagen oder bergab mit dem Fully einfach schneller ist!
> ...



naja, ich hab' bis jetzt noch keine wissenschaftliche erklärung gesehen, die sich generell darauf festlegt, ein fully wäre besser als ein hardtail... wäre aufgrund der menge an einflussnehmenden faktoren auf das biken auch ziemlich verwegen... noch verwegener ist, die fehlgeleitete psyche aller andersmeinenden als ursache für ihre behauptungen darzustellen... realistische versuchsaufbauten, startbedingungen, reproduzierbarkeit und übertragbarkeit von solchen vergleichen sind äusserst schwierig...

war hier aber nicht gefragt... ich bin 2002 und 2003 rennen mit dem fully gefahren (scott strike, gewicht < 10 kg). das rad war sowohl bergauf als auch in der ebene sehr schnell. bei unrundem tritt neigte das rad zu wippbewegungen. unrund wird der tritt bei mir, wenn der untergrund entweder sehr ruppig ist oder manchmal gegen ende von langen distanzen. das gewippe nervte dann aber nicht nur, sondern kostet meiner meinung nach auch körner. ich habe im übrigen noch kein völlig wippfreies fully zu sehen bekommen. das strike ist ausserdem bergab eins der schlechtesten räder gewesen, die ich jemals gefahren habe. davon abgesehen, gab's aufgrund des weichen hinterbau's permanent probleme mit dem dämpfer... ab mitte 2003 war ich dann mit einem viergelenker unterwegs (gewicht > 11 kg mit ust-lrs), der wesentlich besser, aber leider auch schwerer war. 

2004 bin ich dann wieder auf's hardtail umgestiegen und dabei wird's wohl auch bleiben.

so am rande möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich auf den strecken, auf denen ich im laufe der jahre sowohl mit dem hardtail als auch mit dem fully unterwegs war, immer mit dem hardtail schneller war (soviel zur psyche). 

bei meinem mädel ist es im übrigen genau umgekehrt. die fuhr ihre besten ergebnisse nachweislich auf dem fully (allerdings nur bei marathon...)

gruss mike


----------



## Wave (12. Januar 2005)

also mal ganz abgesehen von irgendwelcher wissenschaftlicher studien und co....

ich habe auf meiner Hausrunde (die DM Strecke von 2004 in sundern) mal einen kleinen test gemacht. DIe RUnde würde ich persönlich weder als typische Hardtail noch als typische Fully Runde beschreiben. 

4 Runden auf dem Hardtail und 5 Tage später 4 Runden auf einem Fully. Das Hardtail war ein MTB Fuji Team (meine Gallerie) und das Fully das damalige Top Modell von Cube mit einem gewicht von unter 11 kilo. (mein Hardtail war somit keine 700 gramm schwerer)

und nun ratet mal welche Zeitdifferent nach nach knapp einer stunde testrennen vorhanden und vor allem zu wessen gunsten.


nur soviel zur Phsyche und "vorurteilen".


----------



## Wast (12. Januar 2005)

HI,

sorry, wenn ich irgendwem zu nahe getreten bin - beleidigen will ich ehrlich gesagt niemanden. 

Ich beziehe mich eben nur auf wissentschaftlichen Studien von Fachhochschulen und anderen Quellen (eine andere ist z.B. eine alte Ausgabe der Bike wo ein RM 4Gelenker mit einem Hardtail verglichen wurde). Dabei kommt immer - bis auf Kleinigkeiten - das selbe raus. Das Fully ist schneller!

Ich persöhnlich bin auch Hardtail gefahren und fahre auch noch ab und zu Hardtail, aber was ich auch selbst merke ist eben, dass man vor allem auf langen Strecken KEIN Kreuzweh bekommt, egal ob die Strecke leicht oder schwer war!

Psychisch kommt mir auf manchen Strecken das Hardtail auch schneller vor, aber eben nur, weil man viel mehr einstecken muss (vor allem die Muskulatur)!

MFG

Wast


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Runden auf dem Hardtail und 5 Tage später 4 Runden auf einem Fully. [...]
> und nun ratet mal welche Zeitdifferent nach nach knapp einer stunde testrennen vorhanden und vor allem zu wessen gunsten.


ganz so einfach ist es nicht.   
1. wie groß war der unterschied denn? 
2. mach den test nochmal, aber zwei mal hintereinander auf dem selben beik. was wird da rauskommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (12. Januar 2005)

das mit dem kreuzweh glaub ich dir ja....aber es geht ja hier um CC-Rennen und nciht um 200km Marathons   .

außerdem sind die Abfahrten bei CC Rennen meist auch nicht länger als 3 minuten. und die kann man im Rennen eben auch "stehend" runter fahren. außerdem fährt man in technischen abfahrten doch eh nicht im Sattel, oder? 

zu den rundenzweiten:

2,10 zu gunsten des Hardtails. zum weiteren Test. das sind die einzigsten runden die ich mit dem Fully gefahren bin (hab mich aber anderweitig noch gute 100km an das rad gewöhnt). auf dem Hardtail bin ich bestimmt 5 4-runden-rennen gefahren. die zeiten haben sich bis auf 10 /12 sec pro runde kaum verändert


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. Januar 2005)

...dann werfe ich mal eine weitere komponente in die runde: unterschiedliche fahrer und fahrstile!
da haben wir den 16 jährigen, drahtigen burschen der mit puls 220 die strecke zu 90% im stehen und im wiegetritt durchwedelt - und auf der anderen seite den familienvater jenseits der 35 lenze der solange wie möglich im sattel sitzen bleibt und nicht mehr ganz so spektakulär und risikofreudig um die ecken schreddert.
ich denke ein nicht unerheblicher faktor bei diesem pro-und-kontra-spiel!
ich gehöre jedenfalls eher in die gruppe der letztgenannten und fahre ein entsprechendes produkt  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Januar 2005)

Das sehe ich anders. Denn der 16 Jährige, der den überwiegenden Teil des Rennens im Wiegetritt zurück legt, hat nichts gelehrnt.
Man sollte, unabhängig  vom Alter schon das im sitzen fahren, was man auch gut im sitzen fahren kann.
Denn das schont die Kraftreserven und ist viel efektiver.


----------



## karstb (12. Januar 2005)

@mecky: die 2,10 minuten (abzüglich der 10 sekunden differenz pro runde bleiben noch ca. 1,3 min über) sind aber durch eine längere gewöhnung an das fully mindestens wettzumachen. die runde sollte schon mehrere dutzende male mit dem fully gefahren sein, damit man fahrtechnisch ans limit gehen kann.

PS. Zum Thema an sich habe ich nichts zu sagen. Ich fahre lieber fully (bergauf und in der Ebene bei glattem Untergrund immer mit Lockout), weil eine schlecht genommene/übersehene Bodenwelle bei der Abfahrt schon mal mehrere TAge Zwangspause wegen Rückenschmerzen beeuten kann (erfahrung). Also, ob FUlly oder HT, es hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Trainingszeiten


----------



## Wave (12. Januar 2005)

dann zähl ich mch mal zu keiner der beiden gruppen   

fahre eigentlich berg hoch und so alles im sitzen. nur berg runter sollte man mit dem hardtail doch ein bissl auf die Familienplanung achten


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Januar 2005)

Nein, im DH sollste ruhig stehen. Ich sach nur. Gewichtsverteilung!!!
Aber wenn du deine Muskelkraft in Vortrieb umwandeln willst, ist es effektiver im sitzen zu fahren und nicht wie nen bekloppter aufm Bike rum zu wippen.   


Gruß Alex


----------



## Wave (12. Januar 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> @mecky: die 2,10 minuten (abzüglich der 10 sekunden differenz pro runde bleiben noch ca. 1,3 min über) sind aber durch eine längere gewöhnung an das fully mindestens wettzumachen. die runde sollte schon mehrere dutzende male mit dem fully gefahren sein, damit man fahrtechnisch ans limit gehen kann.




war soooooooooo klar dass das kam  

aber in einem rennen verliere ich in den abfahrten nicht über 2 minuten nur weil ich noch nicht 100%tig an das bike gewöhnt bin     


aber ich glaub wir kommen hier eh nicht weiter.....ich sag nur JEDEM DAS SEINE


----------



## checky (13. Januar 2005)

Ich sag nur dass Ihr auch noch schlauer werdet  

Wäre sicherlich extrem interessant diesen Thread in sagen wir mal 3 Jahren mit den gleichen Leuten wieder rauszukramen. Es wird sich ganz sicher einiges geändert haben.


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> 2,10 zu gunsten des Hardtails.


ich versteh's nicht ganz: 
sind das minuten, sekunden, prozent?
meinst du damit, dass du bei ner stunde mit hardtail 1:02,10 für die runden mit fully gebraucht hast? 
oder 2 minuten pro runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (13. Januar 2005)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb ist ein solcher wie von Mecky beschriebener Test völlig sinnlos & die Aussagekraft dementsprechend.
Ein solcher Test *muß* mit eigenen Bikes durchgeführt sein (weil man aus der Gewohnheit heraus mit dem eigenen Bike ganz anders fährt), es macht keinen Sinn sich erst an ein Bike zu gewöhnen (es gibt schon so noch genügend limitierende Faktoren die man nicht bewusst beeinflussen kann). Diese beiden eigenen Bikes müssen ebenso für den gleichen Einsatzzweck aufgebaut sein, also XC Fully & XC Hardtail. Es bringt nix ein XC Hardtail & dann ein Tourenfully zu vergleichen (o.ä.).
Und was ganz wichtig ist: dieser Test darf nicht einmal auf einer Strecke stattfinden, sondern muß idealerweise mehrmals auf unterschiedlichen Strecken stattfinden um auch nur einigermaßen repräsentativ zu sein (wie oben schon beschrieben).


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Januar 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur dass Ihr auch noch schlauer werdet
> 
> Wäre sicherlich extrem interessant diesen Thread in sagen wir mal 3 Jahren mit den gleichen Leuten wieder rauszukramen. Es wird sich ganz sicher einiges geändert haben.



das kannst du vergessen  ... ich bin hier wohl vergleichsweise schon ein alter sack und war jahrelang auf fullies unterwegs. erst jetzt, in einem alter wo andere schon langsam die gicht und so manches andere zimperlein plagt, bin ich wieder voll auf's hardtail umgestiegen... demnächst darf ich bei den alten herren starten 

ich sage hier an dieser stelle allerdings ganz deutlich, dass die gründe für die abkehr vom fully eher nichts mit den möglichen geschwindigkeiten, kraftersparnissen oder sonstigen gründen in dieser richtung zu tun haben...

gegen die rückenschmerzen würde ich übrigens aktiv was tun (ich hatte auch mal probleme damit und bin der meinung, das muss nicht sein...) - spezielle rückengymnastik - die sitzposition des rades ändern, eventl. ein anderer lenker und vorbau. das ungewohnte tragen von rucksacken (ungewohnt heisst für mich, weniger als 3 mal die woche...) geht bei langen strecken massiv auf den rücken... 

gruss mike


----------



## checky (13. Januar 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst darf ich bei den alten herren starten
> gruss mike



Willkommen im Club  & glaub nicht, dass die Jungs gemütlicher unterwegs sind, die Rundenzeiten liegen nicht selten über denen der Herren


----------



## 328 (14. Januar 2005)

Ich bin 2004 erstmals mit einem 4-GelenkerFully (RockM-Geometrie)
XC´s gefahren....

...weil ichs mir eingebildet hab  

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mitn HT unterwegs.   

Ich (subjektiv) find es zwar angenehm und teilweise vorteilhaft mit dem Fully zu fahren, aber in 95% aller Fälle ist die Strecke so dast eh kein Fully brauchst
und ich (subjektiv) finde das ich wenn ich mitn Fully fahr  die Kraft einfach nicht so 100%ig auf den auf den Boden bekomme.

..vielleicht kommt das auch davon das ich 90% meiner Trainigszeit am RR verbringe....


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Januar 2005)

also ich trainier auch so gut wie nur aufm rennrad. und in den meisten fällen denk ich nach kurzer zeit auf mtb: gott sei dank hast du n fully! eben dieses sofagefühl! unvergleichlich!  

scherz bei seite: die versöhnliche variante lautet jetzt: das ganze hängt vom fahrer, vom profil der strecke und vom bike ab. beim fully vor allem von der qualität das hinterbaus. man kann die frage nicht klar beantworten.


die unversöhnliche variante steht im neuen mb-magazin(jaja, ich weiß...). ungefähr so: "ein fully ist einem gleichschweren hardtail in jedem fall überlegen". wer das getestet hat und mit welchen methoden kann ich bei bedarf mal abschreiben. und: das ist nicht empirisch gelaufen! so wie ihr das macht..


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube es ist in der neuen Bike (oder Mountainbike?    gibt zuviele von den Zeitschriften) ein Vergleich drinne in drei Lagen: Bergauf, Asphaltebene, Bergab.
Und die Messwerte sind vom Lado Fumic, schon 2 oder 3 Jahre alt und in der Ebene und Bergauf lagen Fully und Hardtail gleichauf, bergab war das Fully unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (15. Januar 2005)

der test ist von 1999. jetzt im augenblick sind die ergebnisse noch mal überblicksweise in der aktuellen mountainbike abgebildet.

vorweg: auch diesmal versucht die mountainbike den eindruck zu vermitteln, fullys wären grundsätzlich das bessere system. der ansatz eigentlich gut: bei möglichst (!) gleicher trittfrequenz irgendeine strecke längsdübeln. da aber noch nie wirklich der versuch unternommen wurde, so einem versuchsablauf wirklich im detail zu beschreiben (man könnte ja die leser langweilen) bleiben bei so einem vergleich immer viele fragen offen.

tatsache ist im endeffekt auch, dass auf einer kurzstrecke von 50 - 70 km keine rolle spielt, ob man auf der strecke ein paar watt mehr oder weniger verheizt. im endeffekt ist man auf diesen kurzen strecken auf dem hardtail wendiger, spritziger, agiler - da brauch ich keinen vollgefederten traktor, auch wenn die federelemente vielleicht blockierbar sind... 

das schöne ist, dass sich die zeitschriften eh jeden monat selbst widersprechen. die mountainbike gab genau die ausgabe (test carbonbikes) davor von sich "die hardtails machen erlebbar, wie die frischis und fumics dieser welt derart explosiv übelste trails voller kanten und absätze durchwieseln... bla bla bla... (und dann) derart glanzvoll treten die fullys im test nicht auf." die fullys sind aber leider genau die geräte gewesen die sonst als das non + ultra angepriesen werden...

oisso, das thema muss man also nur ganz locker sehen und dann einfach das tun, was einem besser gefällt und man für richtig hält.

gruss mike


----------



## Gorth (15. Januar 2005)

Und abgesehen davon zeigte schon die Bemerkung, dass sie mit gleich schweren Fullys und Hardtails getestet haben wie das Ergebnis zu werten ist...

Wer die Wahl zwischen einem Fully und einem Hardtail hat, die beide gleich viel wiegen, kauft ein Fully und nutzt den Lockout, sofern Wippen vorkommt. Oder nicht?


----------



## checky (17. Januar 2005)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Und abgesehen davon zeigte schon die Bemerkung, dass sie mit gleich schweren Fullys und Hardtails getestet haben wie das Ergebnis zu werten ist...



.. weil ein Fully immer ca. 1 Kg schwerer ist als ein entsprechend ausgestattetes HT ???

Das ist das dümmste Argument welches jemals angeführt wurde. Wenn dieses Argument ziehen sollte, dann müsste man ein ganz klares Reglement haben wieviel ein HT oder Fully wiegen darf.

Allein schon die enormen Gewichtsunterschiede der Bikes die die Profis einsetzen tztz ... dann könnte man auch schlußfolgern, dass Ronald Green auf dem Bike von Lado Fumic viel schneller unterwegs wäre....

Keiner der wirklichen Profis fährt ein Bike (egal ob HT oder Fully) welches Gewichtsmäßig gesund ausgereizt ist. Da ist an so ziemlich jedem Bike noch etwas zu machen ohne Funktions oder Haltbarkeitseinbußen hinnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Hugo (17. Januar 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> .. weil ein Fully immer ca. 1 Kg schwerer ist als ein entsprechend ausgestattetes HT ???
> 
> Das ist das dümmste Argument welches jemals angeführt wurde. Wenn dieses Argument ziehen sollte, dann müsste man ein ganz klares Reglement haben wieviel ein HT oder Fully wiegen darf.
> 
> ...



sind halt nich alle so bekloppt wie wir  
aber wenn ich mir spitzes 2003er merida angugg...mit ausnahme der skareb gabs da so viel nicht mehr....aber im grossen und ganzen stimmts schon

zitat andi strobel 2004 in saalbach:
"ey manni(manni heymans) gugg ma, ne sattelstutze mit 166gr.  "
 
hat auch seine vorteile nicht auf sponsoren angewiesen zu sein  

ontopic

is das fazit jetz dass es kein fazit gibt?
is halt auffaellig dass viele vom fully zum hardtail oder umgekehrt wechseln weil dies oder jenes, aber zeit 10 jahrn sagen uns die mags dass in 2 jahrn alle biker fully fahrn, und dennoch kenn ich ne handvoll leute die hardtail fahrn...ich denk da wird sich auch in den naechsten jahren nicht viel aendern weils einfach ne grundsatzfrage is, genauso wie VW oder Opel, Mercedes oder BMW, Ferrari oder Lamborghini...es wird immer n paar ueberlaeufer geben, aber im grossen aendert sich so viel nicht.
die schwachstellen der einzelnen systeme werden von den befuerwortern als vorteil ausgegeben und umgekehrt(wie war das im UST thread...das hohe gewicht sorgt fuer n guten geradeauslauf und is somit n unschlagbarer vorteil   )
fuer die einen is n hardtail ne tortur fuern ruecken, fuern andern setzt es eben jedes quentchen energie in vortrieb um, fullies haben super traktion, fuer andere is die daempferarbeit energieverschwendung etc. etc. etc.


----------



## kh-cap (19. Januar 2005)

das kann man doch nicht pauschal beantworten.
ich fahre seit april 2004 ein fully und bin damit überall schneller. das liegt zum einen an der geometrie (mein fuchs wurde noch nach der john tomac fahrweise gebaut -flach und lang-) und zum anderen an den federelementen.
es ist halt so, dass ich nun wieder alles ohne rückenprobleme fahren kann. mir macht es wieder spass und das alleine macht schneller.
und noch was: als überzeugter hardtailfahrer ist man mit dem fully nie schneller, umgekehrt ist es ebenso.
meiner meinung nach können solche frage nur biker beantworten, deren körper an der leistunggrenze angelangt sind und dann wirklich nur noch das material entscheidet oder wirklich vorurteilsfreie biker, aber wer ist das schon?
kh-cap


----------



## checky (20. Januar 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> .... oder wirklich vorurteilsfreie biker, aber wer ist das schon?
> kh-cap



ich denke ich 
Ich fahre beides seit Jahren & inzwischen hat sich für mich das Fully als schnelleres herauskristallisiert. Das HT hat ganz klar auch seinen eigenen Reiz (direkter & spontaner bei Antritten) & beide machen auf ihre eigene Weise mächtig Spass aber ich denke, dass mein Fully das schnellere ist (Mehrgewicht zählt nicht, da mein Fully das leichtere ist  ).


----------



## Gorth (20. Januar 2005)

Checky mir gings darum dass man, wenn man einen solchen Systemvergleich bemüht, schon auf die gleiche Ausstattung beider Fahrräder (Fully und HT) achten sollte um alle (und nur die!) rahmenbedingten Faktoren - auch den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Fully- und Hardtailrahmen - zu berücksichtigen, andereseits bekommt man doch viel zu viele andere Einflussfaktoren noch mit in die Messungen rein, die auf die Komponenten zurückzuführen sind. 
Und hier tritt natürlich wie du schon meintest das Problem auf, dass man eigentlich nur das Gewicht des Hardtailrahmens festlegen könnte und dann verschiedene Fullysysteme mit ihren verschiedenen Rahmengewichten durchtesten müsste, weshalb in meinen Augen der Test in der Bike nur zur Augenwischerei und Fully Promotion da ist, ob das nun berechtigt ist oder nicht...


----------



## kedo (27. Februar 2005)

_____ 





			
				Renn Maus schrieb:
			
		

> hat nichts gelehrnt.


----------



## sbikea (10. März 2005)

Habe am Sonntag mein erstes CC- Rennen in Oelde absolviert, Erfolge lassen wohl noch auf sich warten. Aber zum Thema, die Strecke war fahrtechnisch nix dolles, wegen großflächiger Vereisung aber wiederum auch nicht ohne. Ich war jedenfalls echt froh, dass ich die paar vorhandenen Wurzeln einfach ignorieren konnte und das ganze dem Fahrwerk überlassen habe. Das verwendete Specialized Epic ist dafür ein Traum, es federt immer wenn es soll. Vom Gewicht her ist das ganze auch nicht das Thema, das Bike wiegt 11,1 Kilo, ein Kilo weniger bei einem Hardtail merke ich persönlich nicht. Im Herrenrennen waren jedoch nur 2 Leute vollgefedert unterwegs.


----------

